# best trail cam for under $100???



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

looking to buy my father-in-law a trail cam for x-mas. anyone can help me with some experience on trail cams that are a good choice for under $100. thanks guys!


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Under a hundred bucks limits you substantially but I bought a tasco 5.0mega pixel from wale-mart due to the pro edgy I hunt I was of allowed to drill drive or cut trees this guy really likes his trees so I was worried about someone walkin away with the Bushnell so I put that one out and thought the pics came out very well how ever a lot were due to the long trigger speed and the deer was in the frame just enough to know it was a deerbut 

It works really well when I aim it in the field I watch but on trails it's not the one you want....
Biggest thing is capacity how uv of a card can you get distance if sees us in night 
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## MarbleEYEs (Nov 22, 2006)

Primos 35


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

MarbleEYEs said:


> Primos 35
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


agree, the primos truth cam 35 is nice for the price


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Sportsman guide has a 5meg IR for $75. http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/stealthcam-50-mp-digital-ir-scouting-camera.aspx?a=650787. I just ordered one for $70 but I'm a member. Get one with infra-red(IR) flash the batteries last longer. You should be able to find a Moutrie or Stealth for under $80. this time of year. The 5meg take nice pictures.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

just came up for sale in an email flier I got....I have 2 and like them

http://www.moultriefeeders.com/productdetail.aspx?id=mfh-dgs-i35&cn=MFE_120711&att=MFE_120711


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have 2 Moultrie D 55 IR that I like, easy to use and batteries last a long time, they were about 80.00 on line


----------

